# Wow



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Car is back on the road.. thank heavens for that as I am going stir crazy lol


----------



## UmMaryam (May 4, 2012)

Did you buy var there? How much does a Good car Costa there? Do you know that?

Best regards / ummaryam


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

UmMaryam said:


> Did you buy var there? How much does a Good car Costa there? Do you know that?
> 
> Best regards / ummaryam




lol No... I have a company car.


Good cars vary in price.. model, make etc 

Cars are very expensive in Egypt but second hand cars hold their value


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol No... I have a company car.
> 
> 
> Good cars vary in price.. model, make etc
> ...


lol....and who in their right mind would buy any car that an Egyptian had previously owned.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> lol....and who in their right mind would buy any car that an Egyptian had previously owned.





today my driver reversed not once but twice into a parked car . two different cars,


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> today my driver reversed not once but twice into a parked car . two different cars,


 My late gran (bless her soul) drove perhaps beyound the point she should have with her little Morris Minor (which was maybe 30 odd years old). I drove with her one day (what an experience!), and she bumped several cars parking. I suggested that she should perhaps be more careful to which she replied "but my boy, that is why they make bumpers"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> My late gran (bless her soul) drove perhaps beyound the point she should have with her little Morris Minor (which was maybe 30 odd years old). I drove with her one day (what an experience!), and she bumped several cars parking. I suggested that she should perhaps be more careful to which she replied "but my boy, that is why they make bumpers"




at least she was aware what she had done:clap2:


----------

